# I have Word/PDF docs of these entire story hours: Sepulchrave, Sagiro, Wulf Ratbane, Wizardru, Cntxt. Can I share them here?



## shadowthorn (Aug 5, 2017)

So I followed some of the best of the 'classic' story hours here back in the day (like, 2001 back in the day), and I started copying and pasting some of those into Word documents for easy offline reading. I kept it up as the stories progressed, and I now have the entire story hours of Sepulchrave, Sagiro, Wulf Ratbane, Wizardru and Cntxt in Word or PDF format.

I have those available and would love to share them here if that's permitted. I know nothing about IP law, but I would presume that since these were originally posted in a public forum and I'm not trying to make a buck, then my posting those docs shouldn't be a problem.

Any opinions, official or otherwise? I'd love to share these gems (which I've put on my Nook and Kindle devices so I can read them forever), but I don't want to cross a line, whether legally or otherwise.

For clarity's sake, Sagiro's story hour is in PDF format, thanks to the efforts of StevenAC. The rest are in Word. Thanks.


----------



## carborundum (Aug 5, 2017)

I've no idea, I guess the permission of the original author would be "proper" which is where Steven AC came in. Since Sepulchrave hasn't replied in...two years now? ...then that's a bit more of a grey area.


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 13, 2017)

I am in a similar situation - I have the Log of Patrick Logopolis by "The Economist" which I have greatly enjoyed, but... I'm not even sure if said author is here anymore


----------



## Morrus (Aug 13, 2017)

Try tagging them. They might get a notification, depending on their settings.


Sent from my iPhone using EN World


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 13, 2017)

Oh [MENTION=82555]the[/MENTION]economist I summon thee!

... that and I am engaging google-fu.  I will let you know!


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 14, 2017)

I now have permission from the story author... so should I post in a lump or episodically?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## carborundum (Aug 14, 2017)

A link to the file on a sharing service/dropbox/Google drive?


----------



## Robert Charles (Nov 22, 2017)

I also worked with [MENTION=9546]JollyDoc[/MENTION] to  compile all of his campaigns. Perhaps a wiki-thread would be in order.


----------

